# How bout those twins!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know about you, but found it enjoyable to watch the twins take 2 out of 3 from the yankees this weekend. Hopefully we can sweep the Angels starting tonight!!

:beer: GO TWINS!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They were some great games although I don't know if I can stomach Radke's ERA lately!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Right now Radke and Loshe are the odd men out. Silva needs to pick it up as well but I have more faith in Silva than the other two. Wouldn't hurt to get a batter in the 4 spot that can hit higher than .085 uke: I would almost think that anyone could stick the bat out and get more hits than that!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Silva is flaing out again tonight......... :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

When is Larioneau(spelling) going to get to start? They need him pitching more innings.

Radke is and has always been the most overated pitcher on the Twins! :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Radke sometimes leaves something to be desired, but he does pitch well in big games.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Radke is and has always been the most overated pitcher on the Twins! :eyeroll:


Then how do you explain his ERA the past 2 seasons and overall????

2004...........3.48....4th best in American League

2005...........4.04

Overall ERA.......4.22 over the past 11 years.

Easily a top 10 picher in the American League


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Huge comeback win last night....No thanks to Lohse (sp). Just think how tough they will be when thay get some decent starting efoorts out of these pitchers!!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

No lovefest between Lohse and Gardenhire. From how they described it on the radio last night, Gardy took his sweet time walking to the mound. Maybe a few more doors need to get broke by Lohse. Unfortunately after winning his arbitration, he's laughing all the way to the bank.

But what a game! I turned off the TV at 9-6 and thought it was over. Dang it!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great game....I watched it until they tied it at 10 in the 9th.....have to get my sleep.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

FIRE JESSE CRAIN!!!

Who's with me?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

No, Not yet. Yoiu can fire kyle loshe though.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> No, Not yet. Yoiu can fire kyle loshe though.


 I'll second that! 8)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Loshe just plain sucks, we need to get rid of him, he is driving me insane. Crain is just as bad, thank god Romero is gone


----------

